# Onyx is 2!



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Today Onyx and Kacie are celebrating Onyx's 2nd Birthday







. She got a new stuffed lamb, jollyball and a frisbee. The digital camera is not here or she would show you! Here is a baby pic at 4 weeks big yawn:









at 7 weeks:









and one year








and one from a few mos ago, she loves her frisbees








Time sure does go by fast!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

AAAAAHHH!! Onyx at 4 weeks!! That pic cracks me up. Can we title it "The Calm Before The Storm"? LOL







And her current pic standing there by the flowers shows how well-grown, stunning and regal she looks. Beautiful girl! I truly love seeing any and all Onyx pics. I'm an Onyxfan.







Happy Birthday, beautiful, smart, spunky girl.... we LOVE you, Onyx!!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Onyx!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 2nd Birthday!







Hope you enjoy your special day.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

beautiful Onyx


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

It was nice to see her at 1 year of age and then at 2 years of age to see how much she filled out, gives me a clue on Jesse (he is 1 year old)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The last one was in early Summer. I got my camera back so here are a couple of her with her new toys!
















this is from a month ago


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ONYX!!!!








Jane She is so beautiful! Her coat is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

She is Beautiful.
I love the puppy pics then at a year and now.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday Onyx!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

How is this possible?? Onxy just gets better and better each time I see her pics! Look at how glossy her coat is! She turned out to be pretty muscular, too! I see she has her very own sheepy, red ball, and frisbee, too! What a good girl with her toys! I hope her special day was wonderful!


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

Happy Birthday beautiful Onyx!!!!!!

Lu


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy belated birthday, Onyx! What a cute and sweet looking girl you are!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Onyx you are beautiful!! and what an adorable baby you were!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy birthday sweet Onyx!!


----------

